# POLAND - 2014 FIVB Men's World Championship



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

Beijing, China, September 12, 2008 – The FIVB is pleased to announce it has agreed a partnership deal for Poland to host the FIVB Men’s World Championship in 2014.

“This will be the biggest and most beautiful sports event in the world, not only in Volleyball but throughout the whole sports family,” said FIVB Honorary Life President Dr. Rubén Acosta. “Poland – I’m sure about it – will make this Championship very special.”

Dr. Acosta and FIVB President Mr. Jizhong Wei agreed the deal in Warsaw last Thursday following negotiations with Polish Minister of Sport Mr. Miroslaw Drzewiecki, Mr. Miroslaw Blaszczyk, President of the Board of Administration of Polsat Television, Polsat Television Sports Department Director Mr. Marian Kmita and Polish Volleyball Federation President Mr. Miroslaw Przedpelski.

It will be the first time Poland has hosted an FIVB World Championship. The Polish Volleyball Federation said matches will be played in Warsaw, Gdańsk, Wrocław, Katowice, Łódź and one more city to be determined.

“I am convinced that the 2014 Men’s Senior World Championship will be a gorgeous tournament with perfect organisation and great Polish fans,” said FIVB President Wei. “We were all charmed by them during the 2007 World League Finals and I’m sure the atmosphere will be even more spectacular.”

Dr. Acosta said that the Preliminary Rounds for the 2014 World Championships will begin in 2012 with more than 215 National Federations set to take part, making the Polish Championships potentially the biggest sporting event in history in terms of competing countries.

The FIVB Men’s World Championship in 2010 will be hosted in Italy, while Japan will host its second successive Women’s World Championship the same year.

from *FIVB*.

I heard that Warsaw will be getting a 20,000+ arena. Is this true?


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

They want to build 15k+ indoor in Warsaw but no official plans are approved yet. For now it's just our wish. Also Kraków situation is getting more complicated since there are no willings to construct and manage the object.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

Are there any proposed designs for Warsaw and Kraków?


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

JSK had a preminerly design, you can see it in the renders showcasting the rest of the complex. But i expect a competition for the design.


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*Kraków* has its indoor's design already done:

























No renders for *Warsaw*.

Another indoors to be completed:

*Gliwice ~15k*

















*Gdańsk/Sopot 11,5k*

















completed:

*Łódź <12k*

















*Katowice ~10k*


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

#

You can see Jsks proposal (the sports hall is right next to the stadium)


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

What is the capacity of Kraków arena?


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

>


This is the proposed location for the Warsaw indoor I guess


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Poland is hosting everything!!

Eurobasket 2009
Eurovolley Women 2009
Eurobasket Women 2011
FIVB World Champ. 2014


----------



## norbert91 (Nov 20, 2007)

and euro 2012 ; )


----------



## nautica17 (Dec 26, 2008)

^^ And 2020 Olympics in Warsaw maybe if they decide to bid?


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gdansk/sopot is already U/C


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

nautica17 said:


> ^^ And 2020 Olympics in Warsaw maybe if they decide to bid?


They are bidding and i hope they do get it 

The Kraków arena looks great and so does Gdańsk. The thing i dont like about Gliwice building a 15k arena is that its so close to Katowice. I wish all the major cities build large arenas. I hope Warsaw will build a 20,000k arena.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Sylver said:


> The thing i dont like about Gliwice building a 15k arena is that its so close to Katowice. I wish all the major cities build large arenas.


Gliwice is beautiful and remember that the whole Silesia urban area has around 3 mln people :cheers:

Photos of Gliwice


----------



## WMS (Nov 20, 2005)

masterpaul said:


> You can see Jsks proposal (the sports hall is right next to the stadium)


It is actually JEMS proposal.


----------



## Cracovia (May 29, 2007)

whi cares its not happening


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

DocentX said:


> Gliwice is beautiful and remember that the whole Silesia urban area has around 3 mln people :cheers:



It is a nice city but what i was referring to is the Spodek arena in Katowice and building a new arena in a close city to it is weird. Nontheless, its not my decision but if i wanted to build a new 15k+ arena somewhere in Poland i would chose Bialystok or Olsztyn to bring more sports into North eastern Poland.


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

Will Poznań get a new arena or at least upgrade the current one?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Poznan is probably getting a brand-new arena.


----------



## Marcin15 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bumping old thread for more info. Maybe news on Warsaw/Poznan and just general updates.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Krakow Arena (15,328)*


----------



## misiek9300 (Feb 15, 2012)

Kraków - ??? (15 328) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=105785










Łódź - Atlas Arena (13 805)










Katowice - Spodek (11 500)










Gdańsk/Sopot - Ergo Arena (11 409)










Wrocław - Hala Stulecia (10 000)










Bydgoszcz - Łuczniczka (8000)


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

that's Krakow's current project...


----------



## datax (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't get it. Why they decided to build such a crap in Łódź. I mean, this Atlas Arena is really ugly..


----------



## luck191 (Jul 2, 2010)

Promo clips


Kraków




Wrocław




Łódź




Katowice




Gdańsk




Bydgoszcz


----------



## luck191 (Jul 2, 2010)

List of indoor arenas in Poland (World Cup 2014) and National Stadium in Warsaw

http://dcs-188-64-85-3.atmcdn.pl/dcs/o2/redefine/cp/57/5782dc60fb0bd4c9629aa978914b177b.mp4


----------



## maniac0477 (Apr 3, 2013)

One mistake in that movie Wrocław arena have now 8000 seats.


----------



## luck191 (Jul 2, 2010)

maniac0477 said:


> One mistake in that movie Wrocław arena have now 8000 seats.


The Wrocław arena during volleyball matches has a small capacity of 6,000


----------



## luck191 (Jul 2, 2010)

Group A: Wrocław/Warszawa 
Group B: Kraków
Group C: Katowice
Group D: Gdańsk
Group E: Łódź/Bydgoszcz 
Group F: Katowice/Wrocław
Group G: Kraków 
Group H: Łódż
Finals: Katowice 


http://www.polsatsport.pl/video.html?videoId=19615194&showFilm=true

2:02 - 3:50

*The group stage draw will take place on Monday,Jan.27th, 2014*


----------



## luck191 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Men's World Championship Drawing of Lots complete*

http://www.pzps.pl/en/Mens-World-Championship-Drawing-of-Lots-complete.html

http://www.polsatsport.pl/video.html?videoId=19948976&showFilm=true


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Poland to host Serbia in special opening match*

Drawing of Lots was held in Warsaw today.










Pool A - Poland, Argentina, Serbia, Australia, CAVB 3, Venezuela
Pool B - Brazil, NORCECA 2, Germany, CAVB 1, Korea, Finland
Pool C - Russia, Bulgaria, NORCECA 3, CAVB 2, China, NORCECA 5
Pool D – Italy, NORCECA 1, Iran, France, NORCECA 4, Belgium

About 60 000 people will watch opening game in Warsaw


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Arenas:

Bydgoszcz-Łuczniczka (8000)










Sopot/Gdańsk-Ergo Arena (11 409)










Katowice-Spodek (11 500)










Łódź-Atlas Arena (13 508)










Wrocław-Hala Ludowa (6 500)










Kraków-Arena (15 328)










Warszawa-Stadion Narodowy (58 500)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

MonteChristo said:


> Warszawa-Stadion Narodowy (58 500)


Public will be far from pitch. They will add temporary stands with a low gradiant and severals ranks of seats near the field ?


----------



## maniac0477 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes they are, in that match in national stadium will be about 70 000 people


----------

